# Entourage eDGe



## thefuture4 (Jan 21, 2009)

I tried to search for this but the search wouldn't work. Anyway, has anyone seen this? I haven't purchased a kindle yet but this seems like the best of both worlds with e-ink on one side, and a screen on the other.

http://www.entourageedge.com/entourage-edge.html


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It looks comparable in size and price to the Kindle DX.


----------



## thefuture4 (Jan 21, 2009)

I know, but what intrigues me is that the LCD side you may watch movies/IM/e-mail/surf the web.  I like this concept a LOT better than the iPad


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is a thread where this device is discussed:enTourage eDGe eReader - with dual screens - video from CES 2010


----------



## thefuture4 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ahh thanks


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It does look more appealing and versatile than the Apple ipad.  I thought you were comparing it to the Kindle.


----------



## thefuture4 (Jan 21, 2009)

Nah no comparisons.  Though it being a brand new company makes it iffie on me, but dang I like the idea of having a netbook on one side, and an e-reader on the other that supports ePub


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I think Harvey posted  about this device,and quite frankly it seems clumsy and weighty.
I see nothing about it that makes me personally interested in it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't expect to buy one, but it looks pretty good for anyone seeking an all-in-one device, since it uses e-ink for the reader.  It appears to be OK for multi-tasking.


----------

